# 2 year IEC/WHV visa,will employers look upon favourably?



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am hoping to travel to toronto in July/August 2013 from Ireland on the IEC/WHV visa.
It is now a 2 year visa and i was hoping that employers may see this as a good thing to land a job in I.T over there as opposed to it being a 1 year visa.
I am hoping to go down the PR route via CEC after the first year but really want to see if it is it worthwhile trying for an I.T job there or not. I work in admin/support area of I.T with a degree and 4 years of experience.
So my question is, do you think employers will look favourably on someone with a 2 year visa? with the intention of geting PR(hopefully). Is toronto over saturated with network admins to the point where its not worth my while? I realise geting local experience will prob be the hardest part to crack a good job over there.
Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am hoping to travel to toronto in July/August 2013 from Ireland on the IEC/WHV visa.
> It is now a 2 year visa and i was hoping that employers may see this as a good thing to land a job in I.T over there as opposed to it being a 1 year visa.
> ...


As far as I know it is still a one year visa and one has to apply again for a second year. Potential employers will only see a one year visa. If you can provide information to show there's now a two year visa please publish your source.
At present IT is not an occupation in demand in Canada. You will need to be prepared to sell yourself.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Having done hiring (and firing) in IT in Toronto, it will be very, very difficult to get hired for a full time position with a IEC/WHV... Most companies, in my experience, don't fancy investing the time in an employee who has a finite expiry date... Most people on IEC/WHV end up working transient jobs, bar, waiter, retail, tourism, etc...

Depending on your skills, you may have luck with short term contract work, try the temp placement agencies... There are many for IT specifically.


----------



## Stecleary1984 (Jan 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> As far as I know it is still a one year visa and one has to apply again for a second year. Potential employers will only see a one year visa. If you can provide information to show there's now a two year visa please publish your source.


www dot canadainternational. gc.ca/ireland-irlande/experience_canada_experience/index.aspx?lang=eng&view=d]Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

It is now a one time 24 month visa and you can now claim a second 24 month visa rather than a 12 month.

To the OP have a look at www dot it-careers. ca to get a feel for the kind of work available in the are you are looking to move to. Myself i am looking to head to BC for work. I am currently working for Fujitsu in AIB but we are being out sourced soon so I'm thinking its time to go. 
Have you heard anything about dates to apply for a visa? Usit don't seem to have an idea on it yet. Are you going to use a body like USIT for your visa? I have never applied for a visa anywhere before so im thinking it might be a good idea to use them as the are partners with SWAP and you will have a contact in Canada before going over


NOTE:Take spaces out of links to use them as forum wont allow me to post links just yet


----------

